# msconfig Help?



## mcktheknf

Hi, my name is Rick and I am new to the Forum. I live in the San Diego area and have been in construction my whole life. Yes, construction is slow here. 
My question is: I recently picked up a virus on my computer and while trying to delete it ,I X’ed out of the Virus Icon. After that my computer started running painfully slow. I’m talking “painfully slow.” My PC has Microsoft Windows XP 2000.  My antivirus at the time of the problem was Avast. I have since deleted that program. 
I now have downloaded AVG and Spybot and ran those programs several times, sometimes taking all day to download and run. Everything seems to be good as far as the clean-ups on those antivirus and malware programs, but the computer was still running slow-slow.
I got a suggestion of going to the Start button on msconfig and stop any programs that I wasn’t using. I have very little computer savvy, so I just disabled the whole system at Start. After doing that my PC started like it did before I had any problems. 
Does this help anybody with any thoughts on what the problem might be?  I sure would appreciate some help on this?


----------



## johnb35

Get rid of spybot and install malwarebytes and hijackthis and then post logs from both programs.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here*, *here*, *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If you continue to experience problems after doing this, please post a HijackThis log by doing the following:

Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## mcktheknf

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.44
Database version: 3732
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

2/12/2010 7:18:08 PM
mbam-log-2010-02-12 (19-18-08).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 135149
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 1 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)



Scan Results 
Scan date: 	2010-02-12 19:30:49.734000 
Total problems found:	139

System related errors	
Errors affecting all users on this computer.	

Scan subsection: 	Application paths
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	System software settings
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	ActiveX, OLE, COM sections
Entries found: 	18
Entries: 	
	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2DEA7885-1846-411F-A41E-017A8FD778FF}\ProxyStubClsid
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Interface/{2DEA7885-1846-411F-A41E-017A8FD778FF}/ProxyStubClsid points to a missing reference 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00000000-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\BaseInterface
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Interface/{00000000-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}/BaseInterface points to a missing reference 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3050F3D9-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\DefaultIcon
	Value name: 
	Value: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe.mui,-17
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{3050F3D9-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}/DefaultIcon points to the missing file C:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe.mui,-17

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{78CB147A-98EA-4AA6-B0DF-C8681F69341C}\DefaultIcon
	Value name: 
	Value: c:\WINDOWS\system32\icardres.dll.mui,-4096
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{78CB147A-98EA-4AA6-B0DF-C8681F69341C}/DefaultIcon points to the missing file c:/WINDOWS/system32/icardres.dll.mui,-4096

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{25336920-03F9-11CF-8FD0-00AA00686F13}\DefaultIcon
	Value name: 
	Value: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe.mui,-17
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{25336920-03F9-11CF-8FD0-00AA00686F13}/DefaultIcon points to the missing file C:/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe.mui,-17

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0006F062-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\1.0\0\HELPDIR
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/TypeLib/{0006F062-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}/1.0/0/HELPDIR is empty

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9e42f1b8-de23-4af5-a79a-0976e9ec5781}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{9e42f1b8-de23-4af5-a79a-0976e9ec5781}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f495ebbe-a068-41fb-89b6-c605d20a2df3}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{f495ebbe-a068-41fb-89b6-c605d20a2df3}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{612fbd09-aad2-4f1c-ba97-f56658b1161b}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{612fbd09-aad2-4f1c-ba97-f56658b1161b}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f1f2ece6-0289-4992-a536-f82dfc6f6d6e}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{f1f2ece6-0289-4992-a536-f82dfc6f6d6e}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0edcdb7d-cd9e-44e6-9e9a-adbaa85540e8}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{0edcdb7d-cd9e-44e6-9e9a-adbaa85540e8}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{940f79d9-2062-41b7-a22f-9e99ffdd1b85}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{940f79d9-2062-41b7-a22f-9e99ffdd1b85}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7b9717b1-2d9b-4d14-b2da-d4bf5a28c6af}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{7b9717b1-2d9b-4d14-b2da-d4bf5a28c6af}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9871f8af-152a-4651-834c-cdc5fe61c14c}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{9871f8af-152a-4651-834c-cdc5fe61c14c}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e5b2709a-0e6b-45d3-83c8-ef90c2ed5340}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{e5b2709a-0e6b-45d3-83c8-ef90c2ed5340}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{712a2867-02b2-402b-8f8d-74437494dcfb}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{712a2867-02b2-402b-8f8d-74437494dcfb}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1c613f47-70c5-4551-a264-f7254139854c}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{1c613f47-70c5-4551-a264-f7254139854c}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{bc91ed21-e702-44e5-aa88-9f2f70e986c6}\TypeLib
	Value name: 
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: The default value in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{bc91ed21-e702-44e5-aa88-9f2f70e986c6}/TypeLib points to missing TypeLib {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}


Scan subsection: 	Invalid file associations
Entries found: 	15
Entries: 	
	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.bwp
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The key .bwp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bwpfile
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The key bwpfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype\{00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: The key {00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype is empty

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YCrypto.YCrypto.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {390CE9F2-C4A0-11D4-8A92-0090271D4F88}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YCrypto.YCrypto.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {390CE9F2-C4A0-11D4-8A92-0090271D4F88} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Developer\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {416E5FA2-5C83-11D3-88A0-0060085EC5DD}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Developer\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {416E5FA2-5C83-11D3-88A0-0060085EC5DD} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ComPlusMetaData.MsCorHost.2\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {727CDF4F-3BA0-11D3-8738-00C04F79ED0D}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ComPlusMetaData.MsCorHost.2\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {727CDF4F-3BA0-11D3-8738-00C04F79ED0D} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Document\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {3DF5E205-BC22-11D2-88A0-0060085EC5DD}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Document\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {3DF5E205-BC22-11D2-88A0-0060085EC5DD} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Yahoo3.Yahoo3.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {29F46F81-4B2A-11D1-9BCE-00A0C96ED13A}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Yahoo3.Yahoo3.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {29F46F81-4B2A-11D1-9BCE-00A0C96ED13A} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\JavaPlugin.FamilyVersionSupport\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinFaxRasterize.WinFaxRasterize.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {649D583D-3401-11D1-8C47-0080C7C43E7F}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WinFaxRasterize.WinFaxRasterize.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {649D583D-3401-11D1-8C47-0080C7C43E7F} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\StockView.StockView.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {8D4B0BE1-C02E-11D2-A33D-00A0C94B8D0E}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\StockView.StockView.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {8D4B0BE1-C02E-11D2-A33D-00A0C94B8D0E} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FlashProp.FlashProp.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FlashProp.FlashProp.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Command\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {D240FD82-498C-11D3-88A0-0060085EC5DD}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CaptureOne.Command\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {D240FD82-498C-11D3-88A0-0060085EC5DD} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YServer.Component.1\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {B26DA9C0-7921-11D4-B0F2-0050DA2B3579}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YServer.Component.1\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {B26DA9C0-7921-11D4-B0F2-0050DA2B3579} 

	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectAnimation.StructuredGraphicsControl\CLSID
	Value name: 
	Value: {369303C2-D7AC-11D0-89D5-00A0C90833E6}
	Reason: The key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DirectAnimation.StructuredGraphicsControl\CLSID points to a missing CLSID {369303C2-D7AC-11D0-89D5-00A0C90833E6} 


Scan subsection: 	System drivers
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	Startup section
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	Shared DLLs
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	Fonts section
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	Help section
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

Scan subsection: 	Shared folders
Entries found: 	0
Entries: 	

User related errors	
Errors specific to your Windows account.	

Scan subsection: 	Invalid shortcuts
Entries found: 	75
Entries: 	
	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/All Users/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/All Users/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Default User/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Default User/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/MySpaceIM.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Office/Recent/04 -Thornton Winery Brochure-weddings[1].LNK
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Office/Recent/04 -Thornton Winery Brochure-weddings[1].LNK

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Office/Recent/IDWFY5U5.LNK
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Application Data/Microsoft/Office/Recent/IDWFY5U5.LNK

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Desktop/AOL Instant Messenger.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Desktop/AOL Instant Messenger.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/Desktop/Shortcut to dcp_1818.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/Desktop/Shortcut to dcp_1818.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/Desktop/Shortcut to kendall.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/Desktop/Shortcut to kendall.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0427.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0427.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0428.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0428.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0429.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0429.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0430.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/My Documents/AMY/My Documents/Amys Junk and Pictures/Mixed Pics/Shortcut to DCP_0430.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/2002.03.26.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/2002.03.26.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/2005-02-07.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/2005-02-07.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/21st birthday.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/21st birthday.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/3-11.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/3-11.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy & cheapo.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy & cheapo.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy1.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy1.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy2.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy2.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy3.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy3.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy4.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy4.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy6.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy6.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy7.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy7.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy8.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amy8.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amyandclient.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amyandclient.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amys 21st.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/amys 21st.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Bishop trip with amy, dad, carlin, and linda.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Bishop trip with amy, dad, carlin, and linda.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Blithe w Becca.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Blithe w Becca.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/californiagirl509.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/californiagirl509.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/canada pics.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/canada pics.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Christmas 2001.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/Christmas 2001.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DadsTrip To Utah.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DadsTrip To Utah.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/dar&present.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/dar&present.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0271.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0271.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0276.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0276.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0991.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0991.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0996.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_0996.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_1143.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_1143.lnk

	Entry: C:/Documents and Settings/Kendall/Recent/DCP_1241.lnk
	Value name: 
	Value: 
	Reason: Invalid shortcut C:/Documents and


----------



## johnb35

Ok, what the heck is that second log of???  Its not hijackthis.


----------



## johnb35

Thats not hijackthis.  Go back here and click on where it says download now.

http://download.cnet.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html

Looks like you downloaded a registry cleaner or something.


----------



## mcktheknf

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:19:15 PM, on 2/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\registrybooster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [UniblueRegistryBooster] "C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\launcher.exe" delay 20000
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet (User 'Kendall')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl (User 'Kendall')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Kendall')
O4 - Startup: VZAccess Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1230007659656
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1230007389750
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://cam-rg.dev.lane.edu/activex/AMC.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{730EE6FC-B357-4998-BC82-9B537B3E9892}: NameServer = 66.174.92.14 69.78.96.14
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Dcfssvc - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Helper - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect WD Service (RetroWDSvc) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 10162 bytes


----------



## johnb35

I don't see anything majorly wrong with your log. However there a couple items you can disable from startup again.  Rerun hijackthis and place a check next to these entries.

O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [UniblueRegistryBooster] "C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\launcher.exe" delay 20000
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{730EE6FC-B357-4998-BC82-9B537B3E9892}: NameServer = 66.174.92.14 69.78.96.14

Then click on fix checked at the bottom.

If thats the program you downloaded my mistake, uninstall it.  You are running an outdated version of acrobat reader, please uninstall it using add/remove programs and then go here to download the latest version.


http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO

Just make sure you uncheck mcafee security scan before downloading.

To figure out what program was causing your slowdown you should reenable those items you unchecked one a time and then reboot until you find the culprit causing the problem.  I would have you run combofix but there is nothing in your log that would suggest something was hiding.  Unless you want to reenable everything and then post a hijackthis log so that i know what is exactly on your system?


----------



## mcktheknf

John, this thing was flying so I went and Enabled everything in start again and did a hijackthis. Then I copied the new log and rebooted and we were back to "slow motion." Here is the log I copied. I do understand what you said about adding one item at a time to try to find the culpret

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:03:28 PM, on 2/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\registrybooster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlusPlus_Adobe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Button Manager] WDBtnMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\WDC\SetIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPUsageTracking] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP UT\bin\hppusg.exe "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP UT\"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpbdfawep] C:\Program Files\HP\Dfawep\bin\hpbdfawep.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bing Bar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1355.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_1_0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\Wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet (User 'Kendall')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl (User 'Kendall')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1532298954-839522115-1004\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Kendall')
O4 - Startup: VZAccess Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Wireless\VZAccess Manager\VZAccess Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Symantec Fax Starter Edition Port.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\1033\OLFSNT40.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1230007659656
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1230007389750
O16 - DPF: {DE625294-70E6-45ED-B895-CFFA13AEB044} (AxisMediaControlEmb Class) - http://cam-rg.dev.lane.edu/activex/AMC.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{730EE6FC-B357-4998-BC82-9B537B3E9892}: NameServer = 66.174.92.14 69.78.96.14
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Dcfssvc - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Helper - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect WD Service (RetroWDSvc) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 12723 bytes


----------



## zenaire

If you can detect any program that you are sure about that it's the one then using registry cleaner "advanced system care" you can easily not just disable...you can delete the process from start menu..I do agree that Malwarebyte is a good one..try that and it might help with your problems...but to me when I was attacked by conflicker...The conflicker was preventing it from starting scan...


----------



## johnb35

At this point, I'm just recommending to disable those 04 processes one at a time in msconfig until you find the culprit causing the slow down.  You do have a lot of unneeded programs running at bootup.  I'll have you disable ones that I would stop myself, if the problem persists then you'll have to continue disabling in msconfig until you find it.

Please rerun hijackthis and place a check next to these entries.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPUsageTracking] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP UT\bin\hppusg.exe "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP UT\"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpbdfawep] C:\Program Files\HP\Dfawep\bin\hpbdfawep.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bing Bar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\5.0.1355.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_1_0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Symantec Fax Starter Edition Port.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\1033\OLFSNT40.EXE

Then click on fix checked at the bottom, then reboot and see what happens.

Also can you provide me with an uninstall list from hijackthis?  Open hijackthis and click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save file and save it somewhere.  Then copy and paste log into a reply back here.


----------



## mcktheknf

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
AC3Filter (remove only)
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Reader 9.3
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG Free 9.0
AXIS Media Control Embedded
Bonjour
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Digital Camera Solution Disk 40-46 Software Starter Guide
CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Internet Library for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon MOV Decoder
Canon MOV Encoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Personal Printing Guide
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
Eye Candy 4000
Garmin WebUpdater
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
HP Imaging Device Functions 11.0
HP Memories Disc
HP Photosmart C4400 All-In-One Driver Software 11.0 Rel .3
HP Photosmart Essential 3.0
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 11.0
HP Update
HPCarePackCore
HPCarePackProducts
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Kodak EasyShare software
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft ActiveSync
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
MrvlUsgTracking
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 6 Ultra Edition
Nic's XviD Decoder
NVIDIA Drivers
OCR Software by I.R.I.S. 11.0
PANTECH UM175 Driver
PictureProject
QuickTime
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Retrospect 6.5
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Driver Set
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913433)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Shop for HP Supplies
TOPO!
TOPO! California Map Pack
TuneUp Utilities
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB960763)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VZAccess Manager
WD Media Center Driver
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinRAR archiver
Yahoo! Browser Services
Yahoo! Browser Services
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar

John, I went to msconfig and started each program one at a time. I never did get the impression that it was any particular one of them, but the PC did seem to just start slowing down the more of them I loaded back on. I did a boo boo and went into Hijackthis and x'ed ALL of the 04 and did a "fix and delete". Hopefully I didn't mess anything up. Everything seems to be running ok now so let me know what you think. I really appreciate your help.  Rick


----------



## johnb35

Please go into add/remove programs and uninstall all these entries.

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Java(TM) 6 Update 3

Then go here to download the latest version.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Sounds to me like you have a software issue.  Sounds like it may be time for a fresh install of windows?  How long has it been since you've done a fresh install of windows on this machine?  Your boo boo using hijackthis and be fixed by using the msconfig utility to reenable them if you want.


----------



## mcktheknf

"Fresh install of Windows"? I'm a carpenter and concrete guy, so "Fresh" anything is all new to me. But I can give it a shot. How about some new instructions? Rick


----------



## johnb35

A fresh install of windows all depends on what kind of computer this is and If you actually have an install cd or a recovery partition?  Is this a custom built computer or a store bought pc?  Would need brand and model number if store bought.


----------



## mcktheknf

It is a custom built computer. I'll have to get any info for that pc when I get back home. Let me know what you need.


----------



## johnb35

Would need to find your windows install cd.  Or you would have to buy another copy if you don't have one.


----------



## mcktheknf

John, my son-in-law built my computer and he is no longer around. I don't have the install cd so I would have to go buy one. My computer seems to be running ok now and it is several years old so I'm not sure if it's worth the investment? 
I would like to put a dvd burner in it so if you would still recommend the install I guess I can go buy it. What are your thoughts on a good dvd burner? Thanks, Rick


----------



## johnb35

I've looked through your logs again and noticed you have a program called tuneup utilities installed.  Try uninstalling that program and see if the speed returns. Usually those types of programs cause more harm then good.  But I really suspect the damage has already happened and you will need to do a fresh install to get the speed back.

I always buy Liteon drives.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106327


----------



## mcktheknf

Ok, sounds good. Do you think that the harness for a new burner will be in my pc? I think I can do it myself if the cables are there. I might have to get new harnesses for adding the new burner?


----------



## johnb35

Is there space for another drive in your tower?  If there is a space then there usually is a cage to attach another drive.  What brand and model of computer is this?


----------



## mcktheknf

John, my pc is a tower and is custom built. There is a slot for a burner.


----------



## johnb35

Then you should have no problems then.  Just verify to make sure that you have IDE cdroms already installed in your system and not SATA and then you could get the item I linked you to at newegg or just go to any electronics store near you and get something comparable.


----------



## mcktheknf

Thank you John35 and others for all your help. I've learned a bunch about computers in the last week. My computer is up and running great. I decided not to do a reinstall Windows XP, because of the price and age of my PC. Thanks again. Rick


----------

